# Shell Vacation by Wyndham (post sale)



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 14, 2012)

*<<Add by Moderator:: Since Sheel is now bought by Wyndham I'm starting a new thread with info post sale>>*/Bill4728



/Wyndham buys SHELL Vacations for $102,000,000 in cash

TS


----------



## blr666 (Sep 14, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> /Wyndham buys SHELL Vacations for $102,000,000 in cash
> 
> TS



Wonder what is going to happen to Shell members?   I own two weeks and also some points.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 14, 2012)

Most likely - according to members on the Wyndham part of TUG - many of the Shell "benefits", like daily housekeeping and free guests, will end. Wyndham charges $30 for a guest *if* the owner has already used their free guest certificate(s). They also do not have housekeeping while the suite is occupied. For the most part, no one knows. Other than having more resorts for Shell users to select, or resorts for Wyndham owners to select where RCI was the only choice, everything else is just guesses.

TS


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Wyndham charges $30 for a guest *if* the owner has already used their free guest certificate(s)



Wyndham charges $99-$129 for a guest.  They took our free unlimited guest certificate benefit away from us years ago, and were are Platinum and were told guests were always FREE.  They changed the rule about two months after we converted our deeded Hawaii weeks to Wyndham.


----------



## team2win (Sep 14, 2012)

*nooooooo*

This is NOT what I wanted to see... So we are going to have Wyndham policies.. No confirmations within 24-48 hours any longer...
paying for guests & more... tell me it isn't sooo... All owned Shell properties have pretty nice standards... How will this play with the free II membership included with dues?

$102M is great for Shell, but now the games begin with members.


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 14, 2012)

I noticed that the deal also included $153 million in debt. That's pretty scary, and I'd be interested to know how that happened.  I hope Wyndham isn't planning on some draconian changes to make up that number.  But it sounds like high guest fees are a step in that direction.  Fingers crossed !

     -------Zach


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 14, 2012)

*Good for Wyndham*



simpsontruckdriver said:


> /Wyndham buys SHELL Vacations for $102,000,000 in cash
> 
> TS



Wyndham gets Shell's properties at the Donatello, Fisherman's Wharf, Inn at the Park, Napa, Hawaii.  Good for Wyndham owners.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 14, 2012)

Also, adding a New Hampshire resort is nice (closest Wyndham has is Smuggler's Notch VT), a non-Wisconsin-Dells resort in WI, Scottsdale/Phoenix, Ontario Canada, and more central California.

TS


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmm.....so probably more difficult to book into our favorite Shell Hawaii resorts, but bigger pool overall counting the Wyndham properties.  So..questions:

1. How far out can one book a week under the Wyndham system?  
2. We've had nice success booking a Shell week and then banking it with SFX. Any idea how this might change under Wyndham? Is banking a week like this considered the same as a 'guest' registration? 
3. Any ideas when the switch will take place officially? I imagine there are quite a few moving parts to a deal like this. I haven't checked the Shell site, but that's usually a source of the "mushroom  treatment" anyway. 

Lots of questions and concerns at this point, so will industriously browse Wyndham and Shell threads and sites  for information.  

   "The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind....."  (Sorry, couldn't resist..)

              -----Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Picker57 said:


> Hmm.....so probably more difficult to book into our favorite Shell Hawaii resorts, but bigger pool overall counting the Wyndham properties.  So..questions:
> 
> 1. How far out can one book a week under the Wyndham system?
> 2. We've had nice success booking a Shell week and then banking it with SFX. Any idea how this might change under Wyndham? Is banking a week like this considered the same as a 'guest' registration?
> ...


Zach, it's too early to know anything.  There is no one who can answer your questions as they relate to Shell owners.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 14, 2012)

blr666 said:


> Wonder what is going to happen to Shell members?   I own two weeks and also some points.



Probably not much on the weeks ownership, except that Wyndham Management will take over the resort.


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 15, 2012)

Another blurb - dunno if there's any real information though. 

       ZK

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1170...n-ownership-acquires-shell-vacations-llc.html


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 15, 2012)

Same words, different website. Basically, that is the wording on Wyndham's media site.

TS


----------



## team2win (Sep 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Probably not much on the weeks ownership, except that Wyndham Management will take over the resort.



Plus, you can add to the fact that if you own weeks in the Wyndham system, you can't call on the weekends as the weeks line is closed.. Shell is OPEN WEEKENDS for weeks and points owners...


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, this purchase brings up all kinds of questions relative to what will change.  We'll have to wait and see.  I hope not too much of the changes will be negative to me (yes, I'm a bit selfish).


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 18, 2012)

Via the SVC website ("Ask The Club"), I've asked them whether they have a target date to make the official announcement. No answer yet, but I should hear something soon and will post it immediately. 

There's currently a killer SVC Hawaii Points package being offered on eBay - somewhere around 4K points plus banked points. I need more points like I need more belly buttons, but....it's... so...... tempting....

----------Zach


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Just the usual mushrooms.....*

Here's the note I received from SVC. Nothing tangible, but a hint that SVC procedures will proceed as usual.  We'll see. 

Hello Zach,

Thank you for contacting Shell Vacations Club. We have exciting news to share for all of our valued Club Members. On September 14, 2012, Wyndham Vacation Ownership acquired Shell Vacations LLC. We are working through all the details and will provide moreinformation in the coming days.  Shell Vacations Club will continue to provide the same great service and value for all of our guests and
Members. In the meantime, please visit the "Members News" section of the
website for the latest updates and news.

http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/club/membernews.jsp

Kind regards,
Corine Carlson
Customer Care Department


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2012)

How negative am I?  I read the moreinformation as misinformation the first time I read it.   

I cannot even think of a good scenario with Wyndham taking over Shell.  All imagined scenarios end with less inventory for me, and probably more fees, because Wyndham loves fees.  One of their goals, when I read some info about the companies years ago, was to make more money from current owners.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2012)

Shell's Vino Bello has a Facebook page, which I "Liked" a while back.  I made a comment on it and received a reply I found interesting.  

Me:
Shell just sold out to Wyndham. They couldn't have sold out to a worse company, and they purchased Shell along with a lot of debt, so be prepared for higher fees and lots of nickel and diming to death. I am disgusted Shell sold out. I liked it the way it was. Lack of inventory is just the beginning, as the parasites of the timeshare world takes over Shell in its entirety. You will be sharing with all of the Wyndham owners, and Shell owners will have less inventory. I would love to have someone say differently. No one does.
9 hours ago · Like

Vino Bello answer:
 Hi Cindy, We do understand your concern but we can pass along that there will not be any changes to memberships, usage rights, maintenance fees, point value. Members will continue to enjoy the same exceptional level of service, hospitality and experience that you have come to expect from Shell Vacations.
2 hours ago · Like


----------



## blr666 (Sep 20, 2012)

Vino Bello answer:
 Hi Cindy, We do understand your concern but we can pass along that there will not be any changes to memberships, usage rights, maintenance fees, point value. Members will continue to enjoy the same exceptional level of service, hospitality and experience that you have come to expect from Shell Vacations.
2 hours ago · Like[/QUOTE]

I have not been able to find any availability for Vino Bello for 2013 using Point and Play.  Anyone have any luck?


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 20, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Vino Bello answer:
> Hi Cindy, We do understand your concern but we can pass along that there will not be any changes to memberships, usage rights, maintenance fees, point value. Members will continue to enjoy the same exceptional level of service, hospitality and experience that you have come to expect from Shell Vacations.
> 2 hours ago · Like



I guess it's now a matter of 'wait and hope for the best'.  My guess is that  erosion from the Shell standards will be gradual. Like you, we've enjoyed the Shell properties. We've had a couple of trades through Shell via RCI - those were......sort of OK.  Definitely a pecking order, though, and it would be nice if the Shell system continues to work as is and we continue to get 'the good stuff'.  An example might be Holua, on Big Island.  The Shell units are great, I understand that the Wyndham units ("Mauna Loa Village") are less so.  But it would be nice if we have ready access to Wyndham properties.  Hope they start making some announcements fairly soon. 

Fingers crossed.  

-------------Zach


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 21, 2012)

*So far it sounds encouraging.....*

Well, no damage thus far. This email from Shell just came in: 

Dear Shell Vacation Club Members,

Today, I am excited to share with you that Shell Vacations has recently been acquired by Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO), a member of Wyndham Worldwide - one of the world’s largest hospitality companies spanning six continents and Fortune Magazine’s #1 Most Admired Hospitality Company for 2012.

So you may be wondering… how will this impact my membership with SVC? The answer is simple – Shell Vacations Club will remain Shell Vacations Club, and all the benefits of ownership you’ve enjoyed with Shell over the years remain intact and unchanged as a result of this acquisition. Shell Vacations remains proudly affiliated with Interval International and 100% committed to providing you with the same exceptional level of service at our resorts, call centers and corporate offices throughout our organization.

So what’s changed? Today, we’re simply part of a larger family of companies, including some of the most successful and best known hospitality brands in the world

*yada yada yada

  ------Zach*


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 24, 2012)

blr666 said:


> Vino Bello answer:
> Hi Cindy, We do understand your concern but we can pass along that there will not be any changes to memberships, usage rights, maintenance fees, point value. Members will continue to enjoy the same exceptional level of service, hospitality and experience that you have come to expect from Shell Vacations.
> 2 hours ago · Like



I have not been able to find any availability for Vino Bello for 2013 using Point and Play.  Anyone have any luck?[/QUOTE]

I just looked for our normal May trip to Vino Bello and they had nothing available.  I even checked other units and other dates and nothing came up.  I also tried a handful of other dates.  Just to check to see if Point and Play was working, I tried a couple of other resorts and had no issues.

Looks like a call to Shell is in order.

The whole reason we bought Shell was for Vino Bello - we've been there six years in a row now.


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 24, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am on the Shell site now and nothing new in San Diego.  Shell manages some that we cannot reserve as Shell members (at least not as resale members, maybe?).



Coming back to this one, if you check all the different options on the points chart pages, you can see what is needed for these properties.

Under Collections> North America you can see that The Dana on Mission Bay is 850-1600 points a night.

Inn at the Park is 650-1200 per night.


We have a mix of developer and resale points and cannot reserve those online, have to call in to Shell to reserve them.  I believe this to be the same for everyone.


----------



## blr666 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rumpled said:


> I have not been able to find any availability for Vino Bello for 2013 using Point and Play.  Anyone have any luck?



I just looked for our normal May trip to Vino Bello and they had nothing available.  I even checked other units and other dates and nothing came up.  I also tried a handful of other dates.  Just to check to see if Point and Play was working, I tried a couple of other resorts and had no issues.

Looks like a call to Shell is in order.

The whole reason we bought Shell was for Vino Bello - we've been there six years in a row now.[/QUOTE]

I contacted Shell and they said you have call in 
for Vino Bello. Something is wrong with point and play.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 4, 2012)

Why was this changed from a sticky to a nonstick? This is an important thread.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2012)

alexadeparis said:


> Why was this changed from a sticky to a nonstick? This is an important thread.


Since shell was bought out by Wyndham I thought that having this a sticky didn't make sense anymore.

We really should start a new one with the info about the changes to shell secondary to the wyndham purchase.


----------



## Picker57 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thus far the official line is that there won't be any changes.  Is there any problem in staying with this thread unless/until there are? I'm not sure I understand the difference between sticky/non-sticky. 

------------Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2012)

Has anyone received their MF bills yet?  Wondering when those will arrive, as they are supposedly due in November.


----------



## Rumpled (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the MF's come out in November.  We pay monthly, so they aren't all due right away.  I tried to look up my statement, but it doesn't show anything other than 01/02/12 for my initial statement, I know I saw the amount before that.


----------



## team2win (Nov 15, 2012)

*Shell Clubs Maintenance fee values*

I got this info today and figured I would help old and new members figure out maintenance fees based on the SVC Club you own in. 
This is for 2013. Club fees are $154.50. Basic question, if you are a member of two different clubs, then you calculate based on each club separately. If you buy additional points and add to the same club, then you multiply your points by variable rate and add to club value.

*Americana*: 1250 point base of $297.79, after 1250 points multiply x .2092 variable rate 

*Hawaii*: 2000 point base of $561.00, after 2000 points multiply x.1661 variable rate

*Pacific*: 1250 point base of $368.10, after 1250 points multiply x .2103 variable rate

*West*: 1350 point base of $321.47,after 1350 points multiply x .1646 variable rate

Example of owning in Hawaii Club and figuring out points below:
You own: 27,925 Points 
subtract: -2,000 Base
equals: 25,925 points x .1661 = $4,306.14 + $561.00 (base) = $4,867.14 + $154.50 (Club Fee) = $5,021.64


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 15, 2012)

My MF for the non shell owned week when way higher  from ~$760 to ~$950 ( I don't have the ## in front of me.  BUT Still


----------



## twbivens (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone done the math/analysis on which of the home clubs is least expensive if someone was starting from scratch ... With say 7000 points or so - a common number for an annual 2 BR.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Is there a Wyndham 'style' of management?*



Bill4728 said:


> We really should start a new one with the info about the changes to shell secondary to the wyndham purchase.



We're currently in Princeville (at The Cliffs...love it) and decided to view "Pahio at Shearwater" (Wyndham), as it has received high ratings on TUG and Trip Advisor.  Maybe we just hit it on a bad day and, admittedly, we didn't stay there, but it looked really sad. The size and configuration (small pool, nice view but small viewing area other than suites) aren't things that Wyndham can control, I realize. But the maintenance looked poor as well. Landscaping was marginal, and the pond had a lot of scum and crud in it.  My question: Does Wyndham have a history of milking their properties, maybe minimizing maintenance to keep fees lower? We have no experience with Wyndham properties, but this one look was not encouraging.  

            -------Zach


----------



## team2win (Dec 1, 2012)

*post 199*



twbivens said:


> Has anyone done the math/analysis on which of the home clubs is least expensive if someone was starting from scratch ... With say 7000 points or so - a common number for an annual 2 BR.



See my post number 199.. you can calculate using the formula there. This is for 2013.


----------



## PearlCity (Dec 12, 2012)

My sons preschool teacher is raving to me about her shell timeshare so I had some questions...

1. If I buy into the West club which includes California and Vegas,are resorts difficult to book outside of home resort period for Arizona and hawaii? 

2. What is the cancellation policy for reservations? 

3. Is the points to trade on II still 4500 for a 2 Br and 5500 for a 3 Br? How has trading been for shell users? 

4. Are there any Hawaii resorts on the beach?

5. How difficult is it to get a 2 Br at fisherman's wharf? 

6 what is the exchange fee for shell users in interval?


----------



## team2win (Dec 13, 2012)

*svc ownership answers*

See answers below for questions 1,2,3,4,5,6. Hope this helps, I'm sure others will give their opinions as well.



PearlCity said:


> My sons preschool teacher is raving to me about her shell timeshare so I had some questions...
> 
> 1. If I buy into the West club which includes California and Vegas,are resorts difficult to book outside of home resort period for Arizona and hawaii? *Everyone has their own opinion, but with my short ownership, I've noticed that if you book far in advance regardless of club, you can almost get exactly what you want. Club members can make reservations in their club starting at 13 months out, once it gets down to 277 days, then you or anyone can make a reservation into any club.*
> 
> ...


----------



## PearlCity (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks! Does anyone know the changes if any that may come about with the whyndam purchase? 

Shell looks like something we could use but unlike worldmark, hgvc or Marriott it seems like selling or even giving away may be hard. Thats my main concern with shell.. the exit strategy if I decide it doesn't work for us. 

Any folk have trouble giving shell away?


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 13, 2012)

PearlCity said:


> Thanks! Does anyone know the changes if any that may come about with the whyndam purchase?
> 
> Shell looks like something we could use but unlike worldmark, hgvc or Marriott it seems like selling or even giving away may be hard. Thats my main concern with shell.. the exit strategy if I decide it doesn't work for us.
> 
> Any folk have trouble giving shell away?



Thus far they're not admitting to any planned changes. This may be PR, because the Shell properties are all VERY nice (in our experience), and we recently saw a very dicey Wyndham property.  Giving Shell points away? Lot's of 'em on eBay. 

------------Zach


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 3, 2013)

*Exit Strategy*

So far all I've done is buy more Shell points.  I'm assuming to exit I'd have to offer a similar deal - get $1 or so and pay transfer fees.


----------



## presley (Jan 29, 2013)

*Pondering Shell Again*

I've change my portfolio and am very happy with HGVC, but there are 2 places it won't get me, which Shell California club will.  So, I am pondering buying into the California club and trying to figure out a strategy if I decide to go for it.

I'm estimating that I'd need about 5000 annual points to get a full week in a one bedroom San Fran?  I'd actually be using mostly Anaheim, but am thinking that if I could get a week in San Fran, I could use it to deposit in SFX every couple years or so when I need to exchange into something that I don't already have access to.  

Prior, I was able to get a very small contract for $1. out the door.  I cancelled that purchase, but at least now I know what I am getting myself into if I go forward.  I will only buy for a similar price and will only buy from particular sellers.  So, this is not something that will happen quickly.  What I am wondering is why are 5,000 point contracts still being sold for $2K or more when 2,000 contracts are free with seller paying transfer fees, etc?

Questions I am hoping to get answers for:
1.)  How many points are needed for a one bedroom in San Fran for a full week - give me the highest amount, I am sitting down.  

2.)  How many points does 2 weeknight at Peacock go for?  What is the cash price for Shell members?

3.)  Since I could get 2,000 points for $1. out the door, couldn't I get that and then add another 2,000 points to it later for another $1. in the same club and have it combined?


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 30, 2013)

presley said:


> Questions I am hoping to get answers for:
> 1.)  How many points are needed for a one bedroom in San Fran for a full week - give me the highest amount, I am sitting down.
> 
> 2.)  How many points does 2 weeknight at Peacock go for?  What is the cash price for Shell members?



This points chart is from 2009, but is probably still valid.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Questions I am hoping to get answers for:
> 1.) How many points are needed for a one bedroom in San Fran for a full week - give me the highest amount, I am sitting down.
> 
> 2.) How many points does 2 weeknight at Peacock go for? What is the cash price for Shell members?
> ...



So I will divulge my usage of Shell Peacock Suites, even though I feel a bit stupid for doing so (too many people knowing my secrets).  Weekdays are cheap.  Some weekdays are so cheap, the points cost is about $20 per day for a 1 bed, sleeps 4.  Yep.  So you can stay four weeknights for $80.  Don't get a car and save the $10 + tax per day.  Take the Grayline bus from the airport (thank you Denise M for that info and the info about ART) for about $25 per person, less for families.  Then buy the ART (Anaheim Resort Transportation) pass at Peacock Suites to get to/ from the parks and restaurants, and you have a pretty cheap trip, sans airfare.  You also get free breakfast. 

A full week at Peacock Suites, 1 bedroom, never exceeds 2,550 points.  

Disneyland is not busy weekdays for most of the year, but weekends are crazy.

Yes, San Francisco is expensive, but again, weekdays are quite a bit less than weekends.  That chart is correct.  

Here's the deal: People aren't paying that much for Shell Points on eBay, but the sellers currently want reimbursement of fees.  As the year continues, and they get no bids on those packages, some sellers will offer this year's points with purchase.  

It's the commitment of future MF's that is scary for me.  There are housekeeping fees and transaction fees.  The fees aren't high for anything, but they add up.  

You can buy as many points as you want in one club (don't buy Hawaii and California), and they will combine the points into your account and keep the one date, your first date, for all of your contracts.  In other words, you won't have several expiration dates for your points, just the one.  So buy March for the first contract, and all of your subsequent ones will be March, even if you bought September.  

I have never seen Shell sell for $2,000.  Was that with points included (reimbursement of MF's)?  Bigger contracts would be easier to sell, I think, but I bought a bunch of little ones and had points included.


----------



## presley (Jan 30, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> This points chart is from 2009, but is probably still valid.


Awesome, thanks!


rickandcindy23 said:


> I have never seen Shell sell for $2,000.  Was that with points included (reimbursement of MF's)?  Bigger contracts would be easier to sell, I think, but I bought a bunch of little ones and had points included.



I haven't seen them *sold* at that price, but the type of contract that I am interested in seems to be listed at that, excluding Ebay.

I can't remember, does Shell allow combined use year points?  My memory is jumbled between all the points systems.  Is Shell the one that has a fee to combine 2 years and then it becomes use it or lose it?


----------



## presley (Jan 30, 2013)

New Ebay ad listed today from CJ Timeshares.  It says " Maintenance fees are billed monthly in the amount of $72, which includes your annual Interval International and Shell membership dues."

I see Peacock suites in RCI frequently.  Does Shell trade in both II and RCI?  Or, is the ad most likely wrong?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2013)

There are Peacock Suites week owners who use RCI exclusively, but Shell is with II only for now.  I expect them to move back to RCI, because Shell is now managed by Wyndham.  

You can pay Shell monthly, but we choose to pay it annually instead.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 30, 2013)

I read in a couple TUG posts that Shell is taking back contracts if one inquires. Is this true?


----------



## eal (Jan 31, 2013)

Could a Shell owner please explain what the different regions mean?  If I want to go to Starr Pass in Tucson, what type of points plan should I be looking at?  Obviously not Hawaii, but what type of ownership will get to Starr Pass the easiest?  

Thanks


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 31, 2013)

eal said:


> Could a Shell owner please explain what the different regions mean?  If I want to go to Starr Pass in Tucson, what type of points plan should I be looking at?  Obviously not Hawaii, but what type of ownership will get to Starr Pass the easiest?
> 
> Thanks



I am not a Shell Vacation Club Owner, however, I have done some research into the Club after the Wydham take over.  Here is what I found on one cite on the internet:

Shell Owners Club Americana
•	Crotched Mountain Resort (Francestown, NH)
•	Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley (Sapphire, NC)
•	The Legacy Golf Resort (Phoenix, AZ)
•	Orange Tree Golf Resort (Scottsdale, AZ)
•	Starr Pass Golf Suites (Tucson, AZ)
•	Little Sweden (Fish Creek, WI)
•	Salado Creek Villas (San Antonio, TX)
*** Looks like they have now combined the trusts formerly known as the Southest and East into a club called Shell Vacations Club- Americana.

Shell Owners Club Hawaii
•	Paniolo Greens (Waikoloa, HI)
•	Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai (Honolulu, HI)
•	Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy (Kappa, HI)
•	Kona Coast Resort (Kailua-Kona, HI)
•	Kona Coast Resort II (Kailua-Kona, HI)
•	Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village (Kailua-Kona, HI)

Shell Owners Club Pacific
•	Mountainside Lodge (Whistler, BC, Canada)

Shell Owners Club West
•	The Donatello (San Francisco, CA)
•	Inn at the Opera (San Francisco, CA)
•	The Suites at Fisherman's Wharf (San Francisco, CA)
•	Peacock Suites (Anaheim, CA)
•	Vino Bello Resort (Napa, CA) 
•	Whispering Woods Resort (Welches, OR)
•	Whispering Woods Resort II (Welches, OR)
•	Desert Rose Resort (Las Vegas, NV)
SVC – WEST, L.P., formerly known as SVC - CALIFORNIA, L.P., a California limited partnership and “association” means SHELL OWNERS ASSOCIATION – WEST, a California non-profit corporation, the association responsible for the implementation and operation of the Shell Owners Club - West timeshare plan.

Shell Vacation Clubs now requires proof of residence for a ownership change.

Each one of the major headers appear to be considered the home resort.  A Wyndham employee, not sales, indicated that Wyndham would be taking back Shell inventory and, at some point, put the unused Shell Inventory plus the re-possessions into the Club Wyndham Access program.  At a different resort, sales staff this time, indicated that some Shell inventory would be made available to Club Wyndham Access owners, but only to the extent they owned Club Wyndham Access points.  I do not know if any of this is true or not. 

P.S.  A member of the sales staff indicated that the Wyndham take-over of Shell Vacation Club would follow the take over model used with Worldmark.

See also post number 2.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 31, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Shell Vacation Clubs now requires proof of residence for a ownership change.



What does that mean?


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> What does that mean?



Do not know, but I assume some sort of proof of a mailing address, residence, etc.


----------



## presley (Jan 31, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> What does that mean?





lcml11 said:


> Do not know, but I assume some sort of proof of a mailing address, residence, etc.



Maybe that is why Shell requires social security #'s.  When I was going to buy several months ago, I was really turned off by them needing our SS#s, copies of Driver's licenses and a filled out credit application.  I haven't seen any other resorts ask for all that stuff.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 31, 2013)

presley said:


> Maybe that is why Shell requires social security #'s.  When I was going to buy several months ago, I was really turned off by them needing our SS#s, copies of Driver's licenses and a filled out credit application.  I haven't seen any other resorts ask for all that stuff.



I am planning to acquire a shell contract. I don't mind the SS# and DL# and all that. I wasn't clear if residency meant resident of a state in one of the home clubs, which I will not be.

I am interested in what type of II inventory Shell can pull, especially in flexchange.




rickandcindy23 said:


> So I will divulge my usage of Shell Peacock Suites, even though I feel a bit stupid for doing so (too many people knowing my secrets).  Weekdays are cheap.  Some weekdays are so cheap, the points cost is about $20 per day for a 1 bed, sleeps 4.  Yep.  So you can stay four weeknights for $80.  Don't get a car and save the $10 + tax per day.  Take the Grayline bus from the airport (thank you Denise M for that info and the info about ART) for about $25 per person, less for families.  Then buy the ART (Anaheim Resort Transportation) pass at Peacock Suites to get to/ from the parks and restaurants, and you have a pretty cheap trip, sans airfare.  You also get free breakfast.



I figured that out pretty quickly from looking at the points chart. We live in L.A., so the mid week jaunts was something I was eyeing.


----------



## PearlCity (Jan 31, 2013)

presley said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them *sold* at that price, but the type of contract that I am interested in seems to be listed at that, excluding Ebay.
> ...



Ive seen 4800 to 6000 points in the california club come up every so often for $1 just be patient. They are not as plentiful as the hawaii and americana club because maintenance fees are less


----------



## presley (Jan 31, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> Ive seen 4800 to 6000 points in the california club come up every so often for $1 just be patient. They are not as plentiful as the hawaii and americana club because maintenance fees are less



A 3500 point contract showed up on Ebay yesterday.  It was a seller that I am very comfortable with (CJ) so I asked if I could just buy it for $1. and he went ahead and ended the auction for me at $1.  I'll add to it later this year or next year if I think I need more points. 

There were several packages listed more along what I was looking for, but the seller and closing company have bad reps around here.  Also, they wanted some reimbursement fees for unused points.  I'll stick with CJ and Sumday, both have done me right in the past.


----------



## presley (Feb 1, 2013)

My memory isn't what it used to be.

Can someone please remind me if this is correct.
3500 California points with a July use year.
I can book 13 months out.
Can I book a week for the following June for 5000points and it will just borrow from the next use year?  And there is no fee for that?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 1, 2013)

blr666 said:


> I didn't get a membership card when I purchased resale.  I did get a certificate with the points total and our names on it.  I've made several reservations and didn't need a membership card.



Are these deed to a owner (user) or to the club?  It sounds like to the club.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 1, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I am not a Shell Vacation Club Owner, however, I have done some research into the Club after the Wydham take over.  Here is what I found on one cite on the internet:
> 
> Shell Owners Club Americana
> •	Crotched Mountain Resort (Francestown, NH)
> ...



Any idea where the Ontario properties land in this?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Any idea where the Ontario properties land in this?



Called one of the resorts.  There are two in Canada.

Carriage Hill
Carriage Ridge

Neither are part of the classifications posted earlier.  Their member services indicated that the two resorts do not have special home resort rights into each other or anyone else.  They appear to be stand alone resorts.


----------



## presley (Feb 3, 2013)

presley said:


> My memory isn't what it used to be.
> 
> Can someone please remind me if this is correct.
> 3500 California points with a July use year.
> ...



Bumping this because I didn't get an answer yet.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought you could bank the points as long as it is at least four months from the end of the use year. So then could one use those points for the following year?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Any idea where the Ontario properties land in this?





lcml11 said:


> Called one of the resorts.  There are two in Canada.
> 
> Carriage Hill
> Carriage Ridge
> ...


These are but two of several SVC properties which are call *affiliate properties*. Also included are a few in Hawaii and a few in Mexico.

The Cliff Club - Kauai
Lawai Beach resort - Kauai

Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort - Puerto Vallarta
Sunset Plaza Resort & Spa - Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 27, 2013)

I was able to book my May trip to Vino Bello yesterday using Point and Play.  So, whatever issues they had were fixed - at least for me yesterday.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just looked on the wyndham vacations web site and found this:



> Wyndham Vacation Ownership develops, markets and sells vacation ownership interests and provides consumer financing to owners through its four primary consumer brands, CLUB WYNDHAM®, WorldMark by Wyndham, Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific and Shell Vacations.


So at least shell is acknowledged on the wyndham website. 

It now looks to me that wyndham will run shell as its own TS system asnd not try and roll  it into one of the other TS systems.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Just looked on the wyndham vacations web site and found this:
> 
> 
> So at least shell is acknowledged on the wyndham website.
> ...



I dont think there was ever any doubt...Worldmark is a good example. They may change the name, like they did with Worldmark, but its the same system as the old Trendwest (except bigger)


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 3, 2013)

I picked up a Shell contract and am currently closing on it. I would not be surprised if they folded it or layered it into the Worldmark or Wyndham programs though.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 4, 2013)

presley said:


> My memory isn't what it used to be.
> 
> Can someone please remind me if this is correct.
> 3500 California points with a July use year.
> ...



Perhaps there are not many active Shell owners on TUG, as you still have not gotten an answer, at least not in this thread.  From this thread, looks like you can borrow the extra 1,500 points you would need from the next use year.  The acto fo borrowing would be considered a transaction, of which I believe you get a certain number free based on the number of points you own.

Another question, are there any restrictions to renting out units reserved with points?  I am purchasing a contract with more points than I'll be able to use this year.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 12, 2013)

Just called and discovered that although San Diego Inn at the Park is still showing as an SVC Collections property on the site, it has been added as a standard SVC property that can be booked by all SVC members. Appears to be a very nice property in Balboa Park with newly renovated studio, 1BR, and 2BR units.  Very expensive with points, but a nice option.


----------



## blr666 (Apr 12, 2013)

presley said:


> Bumping this because I didn't get an answer yet.




Here are the rules on Borrowing.  I've never done it so don't know much....


If you want to make a reservation but do not have enough points, you can borrow points from the next use year. This is called "borrowing" points and there are several rules to keep in mind:


A. You may only borrow points from the use year following the use period which you wish to reserve using the borrowed points.


B. You may only use borrowed points to make a reservation during the club reservation period. You cannot use them during the home plan reservation period or the home club reservation period.  ****The club reservation period is 9 months*****


C. You may borrow points only once in any use year, no matter how many points you may own. If you have more than one membership, then you may borrow points only once in any use year for each membership you own.


D. If you borrow points in the current use year, then you will lose any right you have to make a reservation during the home plan reservation period in the next use year. If you own more than one membership, you can borrow using one membership without affecting your other membership.


E. You do not have to pay a separate transaction fee to borrow points. However , you must pay the assessments for the next year. If the amount of the assessment has not been set yet, then Shell Vacations will estimate it. If the estimate is too high, any excess will be refunded to you. And if it is too low, then you must pay the excess during the next billing cycle.


----------



## Picker57 (Apr 13, 2013)

blr666 said:


> A. You may only borrow points from the use year following the use period which you wish to reserve using the borrowed points.



I know this is a quote from the Shell website, but - if I'm understanding their wording - I don't think it's correct.  Example:  We are still in the 2012 use year, as our use year begins Oct. 1.   I can borrow into the 2013 use year easily, but my 2014 points aren't accessible for borrowing until this October.   This created an issue when we tried to reserve 3 Hawaii weeks in January 2014 but couldn't borrow any 2014 points to do the deal. In other words, you can only borrow from the use year following the one you're in right now.  It would be nice to have the straight scoop on this. 

--------------Zach 

PS   Our problem did get solved, however, with some help from SFX and VRBO.


----------

